# What's up guys



## big_rich (Aug 29, 2016)

What's up guys
New here but not new to the game. Been in the aas game since 2008 I belong to a few other boards. I'm here to contribute knowledge Ive gained. So be on the look out for lots of quality content from diet, to training, to sarms just lots of quality, if anyone needs any help please feel free to pm me 
Thanks guys


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## kattie (Sep 12, 2016)

haha


----------

